# There are no Tivo DVRs available on the network



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

Had the same trouble with 2.6.2 on my laptop. Moved to 2.7 today.

Tivo Server runs now (didn't run on 2.6.2) but the laptop tells me I have no Tivo DVRs available on the network.

Other pcs in the house see the tivos. I can PING the tivos in the house. a Series2ST and a HD tivo.

Thoughts on this one?

There is nothing in the cache.

I have rebooted one of the Tivo's, the other is busy moving things to another computer that was having the same issue, but an install of 2.7 fixed that machine.

Alan


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

You might have the windows firewall set. I think I had a problem with a firewall being on when I first connected my dvrs.


----------



## EvilRift (Jan 28, 2009)

Also check to make sure you have the right network adapter being used under the TiVo Server Properties.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

EvilRift said:


> Also check to make sure you have the right network adapter being used under the TiVo Server Properties.


it is correct. Only one in use at the moment.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

Austin_Martin said:


> You might have the windows firewall set. I think I had a problem with a firewall being on when I first connected my dvrs.


No firewall is enabled. And all the TIVO ports are listed as exceptions even if it was.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

TiVo Desktop and your TiVo DVR may not be able to communicate while using a Virtual Private Network (VPN) connection. 


In the release notes.

Since I'm online for work at the moment through a VPN that is using my wireless connection as its conduit, but obviously my home network is not using the vpn in any way.

Will try it when I disconnect later tonight and see if it clears up.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

VPN is disconnected and I've rebooted the PC again.

Still cannot see either of my tivos.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

arw01 said:


> VPN is disconnected and I've rebooted the PC again.
> 
> Still cannot see either of my tivos.


I use a laptop for VPN from home.
After a restart, before I use IE, I need to turn off proxies, otherwise I couldn't get on the net. (I use a little app to flip proxie on/off, but I'm sure it's easy to find through the control panel)


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the same problem, trying to get my new laptop to access the Tivo -- works fine on my desktop, but newly installed Tivo Desktop can't see any Tivos on the network....


----------



## EvilRift (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you have the correct Adapter selected in TiVo Desktop properties?


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

EvilRift said:


> Do you have the correct Adapter selected in TiVo Desktop properties?


Where is it in DESKTOP. The SERVER PROPERTIES list the correct adapter. And the server is running.

Still no good for the Desktop to find the other tivos.

The server only shows the living room and it does not have an IP listed either.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

I suddenly have this issue. I've transferred shows as recentlly last week. As of Sunday afternoon TiVo Deskop cannot connect to the TiVo


----------



## EvilRift (Jan 28, 2009)

My bad, Server Properties is what I meant, I also noticed I smeeked myself... 

You state you can ping the IP of the tivos? 
Try opening the URL by typing in http://192.168.1.1 (TiVo ip address) does that open? If so, then try https:// and use the username tivo and psw is your MAK. If these work then try and transfer a video manually by clicking on it.

If these steps work then the issue is TiVo Desktop, otherwise hopefully this can narrow it down.


----------



## larry99 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you tried resetting the Media Access Key in Desktop? I have posted a separate thread on that issue.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

This is THE most annoying thing about TiVo Desktop for me.

Another thing is to check your network for other devices. I have a Netgear Wi-Fi skype phone that for whatever reason seems to cause problems. Shutting off the Wi-Fi phone appears to help.

I really wish TiVo could work around this issue in a better way.

-Patrick


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

I was able to do that, but it seemed slower than the direct tivo desktop transfer.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

Has someone come up with a solution for the problem yet?

My laptop is seen from the tivos, but the laptop still cannot find the tivos!


----------



## ajburgh (Mar 13, 2008)

I just spent a lot of time fighting with this last week. I think I have it solved now, at least it seems to work consistently now:


- I made sure the Bonjour service has full internet access on my pc firewall
(I'm actually not 100% sure this is needed, but it didn't hurt)
- Make sure that TCP and UDP port 5353 is open for all computers/networks
I tried to set it to Standard on McAfee, but the requests on 5353 come 
in from a MNDS specific broadcast IP (140.0.0.251)
- I have also opened port 32769 since the Bonjour service was using that, 
but I'm not sure if that is actually needed.
- I also added the MDNS broadcast IP (140.0.0.251) to the trusted ones

This combination made the bonjour message come in and go out. That solved the problem for me.

Note that there still seems to be an issue with Tivo Desktop that it only sends the initial Bonjour message when started, and there seems to be a 2 hour timeout. If you transfer recordings for more than 2 hours and then want to transfer other recordings it will tell you that there are no tivos on the network. But as soon as you restart Tivo Desktop it will find the Tivo again.

Hope this helps, 

Abel


----------

